# Instalacion Gentoo Minimal

## raintrooper

Buenas tardes, solicito su ayuda por favor con la instalación de Gentoo Minimal. Ya intente dos veces la instalación desde 0, aunque despues leí que no era necesario formatear todo nuevamente.

El error que me sale al iniciar la computadora es:

7.121015 CPU 2 PID 1 comm swapper/0 Not Tainted 4.9.16-gentooo #1

7.121015 Hardware name Toshiba BIOS 2.20 10/30/2012

7.121015 Call Trace

Kernel Offset: Disabled

kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown - block (8,4)

[IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/f9jtht.jpg[/IMG]

http://i63.tinypic.com/f9jtht.jpg

Por su ayuda muchas gracias.

----------

## Fitap

Hola, el error te dice que no puede montar root en la ubicacion (8,4)

Fijate aca ----> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Unable_to_mount_root_fs

----------

## cameta

Lo más probable es que no hayas compilado en el kernel el sistema de archivos que usa tu partición.

----------

## Stolz

Comprueba que has añadido soporte para las siguientes cosas en tu Kernel. No deben estar marcaras como módulo (M) sino integradas en el kernel (*):

 Soporte para tu tipo de partición. Se encuentra en Enable the block layer -> Partition Types -> Advanced partition selection. Normalmente necesitarás marcar PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support y si tu PC es moderno también EFI GUID Partition support.

 Soporte para la controladora de discos de tu placa base. Se encuentra en Device Drivers -> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata). Normalmente necesitaras marcar AHCI SATA support y si tienes más de una controladora de disco en tu placa también necesitas marcar la opción correspondiente para su fabricante. Es posible que hayas olvidado este paso porque el mensaje de error dice unknown-block.

 Soporte para el sistema de ficheros con el que hayas formateado tu partición.  Se encuentra en File systems. Normalmente necesitaras marcar The Extended 4 (ext4) filesystem u otra opción si elegiste un sistema de ficheros distinto durante la instalación

Finalmente necesitas comprobar que la configuración de Grub apunta al disco y partición correctos. El mensaje de error dice block (8,4). Eso significa que tu partición de arranque se encuentra en la quinta partición del noveno disco duro. ¿Eso eso correcto?. ¿De verdad tienes tantos discos?.

----------

## cameta

Sería bueno que escribieses cual es tu lista de particiones y que formato de archivo tienen.

Yo tengo esto. 

```
parted -a optimal /dev/sda

(parted) print                                                            

Model: ATA ST2000DM001-1CH1 (scsi)

Disk /dev/sda: 2000GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags: pmbr_boot

Number  Start   End     Size    File system     Name    Flags

 1      1049kB  3146kB  2097kB                  grub    bios_grub

 2      3146kB  137MB   134MB   ext2            boot    msftdata

 3      137MB   17,3GB  17,2GB  linux-swap(v1)  swap    msftdata

 4      17,3GB  2000GB  1983GB  ext4            rootfs  msftdata
```

----------

## raintrooper

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Sería bueno que escribieses cual es tu lista de particiones y que formato de archivo tienen.
> 
> Yo tengo esto. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias a todos por su ayuda. Es primera vez que hago una instalación de Linux y agradezco mucho sus comentarios para ayudarme.

Mis particiones actualmente son:

Disklabel type: gpt				

Device	Start	End	Size	Type

/dev/sda1	2048	6143	2M	BIOS boot

/dev/sda2	6144	268287	128M	EFI System

/dev/sda3	268288	1316863	512M	Linux filesystem

/dev/sda4	1316864	1465147119	698G	Linux filesystem

Gracias.

----------

## cameta

A mi me parece algo lógico. 

Grub supongo que te carga?

has instalado el kernel en /dev/sda2?

----------

